# Piano Film Soundtrack



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, I'd like to present a film score I composed for these CGI animated nature renderings - which I made specifically for this soundtrack:






Enjoy, and please let me know what you think.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Any thoughts on my composition/video?


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I think it sounds very nice and fitting for the CGI's you've created. The sample libraries you use also sound nice and quite realistic. I could imagine this working quite nicely as a background for some TV-series or a game. Perhaps as an individual composition, I would've liked some more intensive moments in it as the soundscape is now quite static. But as a background to the CGI it works quite well. It reminds me a bit of music Jeremy Soule in the Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Very nice, if simplistic. Fits the nature panning well.

I was a bit put off by the [what I consider to be] excessive use of 'fade to black' at the beginning of the video. The CGI renderings are quite nice though.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

pkoi said:


> I think it sounds very nice and fitting for the CGI's you've created. The sample libraries you use also sound nice and quite realistic. I could imagine this working quite nicely as a background for some TV-series or a game. Perhaps as an individual composition, I would've liked some more intensive moments in it as the soundscape is now quite static. But as a background to the CGI it works quite well. It reminds me a bit of music Jeremy Soule in the Elder Scrolls series.


Thanks for the feedback. I'll try to compose more intensive moments.


----------

